# Horizontal modern fence- blind screw, trim screw or face screw torque



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

Will a coated trim screw work for face
Screwing the horizontal fence or should I blind screw with hidden fasteners such as tiger claw. Or should I face screw with a torque screw slightly bigger head.

Want to maintain modern look.

Please advise


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

Using 1x6x8' cedar 7/8 thick.


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

If you see this fence, you can see the screw holes. Might be plugged. But Maybe it doesn't look so bad.

Can I use the smaller trim head or the full head ?

http://www.greenmuze.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/horizontal-timber-panel-fences-700x476.jpg


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Who is going to get so close to the fence that they can see the screws. Besides the person who installed the fence.

George


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't plug anything. If you ever have to replace a board, you'll need to get at the screw. I just use deck screws. You can get brown ones for cedar.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

There are deck screw systems that conceal the screws. For example, Kreg has a jig for that.

Not sure if I'd use that though. Water would collect in the pocket drill holes. Even for decks.


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

The fence looks amazing with no screw holes! I found someone locally selling 2 boxes of these hidden fasteners, (The Hidden Link Deck fasteners) coincidently on a sunday afternoon after finding these online! Maybe it was meant to be for my fence!

I really didn't want to use screws as this would have detracted from the design.

http://www.suredrive.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=154


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds to me as if you've answered your own question.
Will those fasteners work on /8" material? Are you going to use coated screws?
Bill


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes stainless steel square head screws coated. They may just be painted or powder coated but not hot dipped.

I
Am sure it would work on /8 material. There are differen size fasteners for 1x or 2x material however.


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes stainless steel square head screws coated. They may just be painted or powder coated but not hot dipped.

I
Am sure it would work on /8 material. There are differen size fasteners for 1x or 2x material however.

I was curious what others would say about using screws on a fence, trim vs normal head etc.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Putting screws in the face of the boards would undoubtably detract from the sleek look of the modern design. Use the hidden fasteners. Keep in mind that the hidden fastener systems often don't hold as well. Try and pick the straightest boards so the don't twist and pull themselves free. How far apart are the posts that are supporting the boards?


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks. Yea the posts are 4' spread, 24 foot fence in total. Actually these clips are really strong,
6 clips per 8' board. Seems just as strong as screwing.
The clips also keep the board off the post by about 1/16 giving more airflow. 

I should finish the privacy fence this weekend and I'll post a pic.

Yea Bill I guess I did answer my own question! Lol sometimes talking about the problem gets the brain juices flowing !!


----------

